# metric/imperial router collet+sleeve



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

I have this ryobiERT1050 router which has a 12mm collet and came with 8mm and 6 mm sleeves. Now you know that most bits are either 1/4" or 1/2" hence my problem comes here. I can use the bits which came with the router but surely not any of the most which are available and sold separtely. I will try and get an imperial measurement collet and sleeves. So just watch out befor buying any router and check the collet/sleeves so as not to end up with my problem!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joseph,

I understand from other posts that those sizes are very common in Europe.

I would have thought the bits in those sizes would also be available.


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Joseph,
> 
> I understand from other posts that those sizes are very common in Europe.
> 
> I would have thought the bits in those sizes would also be available.


That's what I thought but the selection is not as good as with the 1/4 and the 1/2"

Ihope to find an adequate collet.

Cheers.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Joseph

Try looking in either the UK or USA for these items. On ly the UK and Ireland use 1/4in and 1/2in collets as a norm in Europe. Everyone else uses metric

Regards

Phil


----------



## contactzero (Jun 3, 2012)

*Metric / imperial*

I too am looking for this size sleeve - 12mm to 1/4" . I have moved to France from the USA and brought along my 1/4" router bits. I've purchased a 12mm router with 6 and 8mm sleeve adapters. But, I'd like to continue using my collection of 1/4" shanks.

If anyone has a clue where to find this METRIC TO IMPERIAL sleeve adapter on the Internet, please post here. I have not had any luck finding true 12mm to 1/4".

Thanks in advance...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can make your own, just drill one " sleeve adapter " out to 1/4" ID

==


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

contactzero said:


> If anyone has a clue where to find this METRIC TO IMPERIAL sleeve adapter on the Internet, please post here. I have not had any luck finding true 12mm to 1/4".


Hi Geoffrey

Depending on which router you have many manufacturers do have 1/4 and 1/2in collets for their routers - it's just that you may need to go mail order from the UK to get one. A properly sized collet is a far safer option that a conversion bushing and the bit is far less likely to drop out and ruin the cut, either. Post the router make and model and someone may be able to help you

Regards

Phil


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

CMT prints 2 catalogs. One intended for worldwide customers shows everything they make, metric and Imperial sizes. In North America we usually see only the smaller catalog. If you want a collet that will allow to adapt Imperial shank bits to your Metric router, Lee Valley of Canada sells them for less than $10.


----------

